
Cereal Masturbation – National Geographic - vinnyglennon
https://www.nationalgeographic.com.au/history/cereal-masturbation.aspx
======
jumbopapa
That was quite the risky click, but interesting nonetheless!

------
t0mbstone
It's fascinating to me how much of our culture has been shaped by straight up
lunatic whack-a-doo people from hundreds (or even thousands) of years ago.

~~~
jaredcwhite
It's ironic then that, from the sound of it, I don't think Dr. Kellogg whacked
his doo.

~~~
azinman2
Or he did but felt so much shame he went to all this effort!

